
TechEmpower Framework Benchmarks Round 11 - venning
https://www.techempower.com/benchmarks/#section=data-r11
======
wink
I've been following these for a few rounds and I find it a bit amusing that
they get less useful, as the numbers for some are so high that there's no easy
overview of the "slower" ones.

